# How to make ibus work for opera, kopete and other software?



## HanBing (Nov 10, 2010)

How to make ibus work for opera and kopete?


----------



## HanBing (Nov 12, 2010)

I found the solution. Now it work for Opera and Kopete well.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 13, 2010)

Share your solution with others!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2010)

Come on HanBing, this is a forum, not a helpdesk. If you solve a problem, tell others how you solved it so all forum members have access to your solution, like you have access to theirs.


----------



## HanBing (Nov 13, 2010)

I am apologize that I didn't share my solution at first time. I am new here, and I didn't use the forum before, so I am not very clear the rules and regulations.

To use the ibus in opera, you should edit .xsession or .xinitrc (depend how do you start your x-windows).

Adding following code into the file:


```
export XIM="ibus"
export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
export QT_IM_MODULE="xim"
export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"

ibus-daemon -d -x &
```

Then ibus will work for most applications.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 13, 2010)

What does ibus exactly do? I checked project page, and quick look at it didn't said anything particular for me.


----------



## HanBing (Nov 14, 2010)

ibus is an input method software. When you need type some east Asia language (Chinese, Japanese, Korean), you need it. For me, some time I have to input Chinese.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, that was much more descriptive, than text on project page.


----------



## ronghua (Nov 23, 2010)

*does not work*

i use ubuntu 10.10 and opera 10.63

the solution does not wrk.  there is no xsession folder.

does anyone know how to make ibus work with opera under ubuntu?
thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2010)

ronghua, this is not an Ubuntu forum. Please do not post Ubuntu questions here.


----------



## pinterd (Oct 14, 2011)

*confirmed*

i can confirm Hanbin's solution worked for me, with a little modification. this is what i put in my ~/.xprofile:


```
export XIM=ibus
export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
export XIM_PROGRAM="ibus-daemon"
export XIM_ARGS="--daemonize --xim"
```

i have only question left, i still can't type in Google Earth (and the fonts are kinda messy). is there anyone who overcame this problem.

i'm using pcbsd 8.2.


----------

